# Favorite skincare products



## AnnieA

I've been using DHC olive oil products since the early aughts and love them.  This set is the core of their line. If I had to choose one product, it would be Deep Cleansing Oil which does deep clean while also leaving skin dewy and smooth. Skin feels amazing after use. It only takes a small amount per session so a container lasts a long time. Other favorites are Velvet Skin Coat, Eye Bright and Eyelash Tonic.


----------



## dobielvr

This reminds me of a gfriend  (RIP) of mine.
She would always use olive oil for tanning.  The same oil she used for cooking.
Probably bought at Costco.

She was Greek, so it gave her a beautiful tan.


----------



## Remy

I've tried different ones. Lately I've bought Acure products. I loved their "cloud cream" but the last one I got seemed thinner than the others in the past. The day cream is decent. They run about $18.00 for 1.7 fluid ounce. I find them on sale.

Edit to add: of all the oils, I like Jojoba oil the best.


----------



## hollydolly

I have spent thousands over the years on expensive, high end creams, potions and lotions... now I find that just using a tiny drop of  Rose-hip oil at night on it's own ... and using Bio Cosmesi Vit C & E..organic oil during the day under my Ordinary Aveeda moisturiser does as good or better job than any of the high end creams and potions of the past!!


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> This reminds me of a gfriend  (RIP) of mine.
> She would always use olive oil for tanning.  The same oil she used for cooking.
> Probably bought at Costco.
> 
> She was Greek, so it gave her a beautiful tan.


My sister used to do this, she has olive type skin, .. she would lie in the sun literally frying...


----------



## Kaila

I have used Almond Oil, years ago, which was very nice and good.

In recent years, I am using CeraVe creams which do help to soothe my irritated skin, especially when used immediately after bathing, before fully dried.

That olive oil product in the OP, sounds like something I would like to try.

Vanicream brand, also makes some very nice, soothing ones, which are very similar to CeraVe.

The liquid bath lotion soap I use is:
 Alaffia brand, Everyday Shea Body Wash.
With Shea Butter and Coconut Oil.  Unscented.
It's very nice.

Both Aveena and Vanicream have many nice products. 
 I have used Aveena Oatmeal bath soak, when I had allergic skin reactions.

Some of the above, are expensive, but I find that a container lasts a *very* long time, even with regular usage, and it is helpful enough for me to prioritize it.


----------



## Trish

I like Neal's Yard skincare products which are made from natural ingredients and are not tested on animals.  I think if you enjoy using the products you are more likely to stick to a skincare regime but, whether there is any great difference between the actual products themselves, I am not sure.


----------



## Pinky

Aside from St. Ives lotion that I apply after showers, and Aveeno oatmeal lotion on my hands, I don't buy creams for my face. My daughter buys them for me. She researches natural products .. not animal tested. Even so, I don't use them regularly, but I don't tell her that.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I've been using this Andalou 1000 Roses face and night cream for several years now, I love the mild fragrance and the day cream especially feels so good on the skin, not greasy at all.  Shown are a couple of other products I have.  I always have the basic Curel ultra healing cream for hands and body, and recently I tried Working Hands in the jar, no scent, not greasy and really helps chapped sore hands.







I bought this one recently to try, the jar is still in the basement unopened.





I use their Citrus Sunflower body lotion too, but it's a bit greasy and I have to be careful when using it, until it soaks in.


----------



## SeaBreeze

hollydolly said:


> My sister used to do this, she has olive type skin, .. she would lie in the sun literally frying...


I fried myself in the sun in my younger days, using baby oil or coconut oil, now that I'm old, I have the wrinkle damage from it.  I never wore hats or sunglasses, so my face did get a lot of sun damage over the years, I have a light complexion and was always going for the tan.  Live and learn.


----------



## hollydolly

For hands I use O'keefe's


----------



## SeaBreeze

hollydolly said:


> For hands I use O'keefe's


That's the one I started to buy recently, it really is good.  I like the one in the jar better, the tube seems to be a bit thinner and it's hard to get the last of it out of the tube.  I bought it for my husband, his hands and knuckles were very dry and he won't use anything, he hates the greasy feeling.  He's okay with this, but I still have to push him to use it when his hands feel too rough.  I use it once daily, usually in the evening before bed, I think I'll be using this for many years now.


----------



## Ruthanne

I often don't use anything on my face just water because my skin is so sensitive.  When I use a moisturizer it's Aveeno Positively Radiant Daily Moisturizer.  I don't use a lot but it helps dry areas. 

I use Olay Moisturizing body wash and also Aveeno body wash and a botanicals Tea Tree Oil body wash but have given it a break because I seem to break out from it.  I'm not totally sure that's what caused it but I'll try it again to see.

I don't use all of the body washes at the same time of course.

I also have body moisturizers like Aveeno, Nivea, Bath and Body Works Japanese Cherry Blossom, and Sweet Dreams by Shakira.  I haven't been using them but should start again.


----------



## Alligatorob

Gloves and long sleeves, maybe a broadbrimmed hat...


----------



## AnnieA

hollydolly said:


> For hands I use O'keefe's



Love this stuff!  It's the only thing that prevents cracks forming at the tips of my thumbs in winter.


----------



## MountainRa

I like the CeraVe products, especially the moisturizer with SPF. I use some Paula’s Choice product (online company). Expensive but last a long time. I presently use one of the retinol products and a BHA serum.


----------



## AnnieA

MountainRa said:


> I like the CeraVe products, especially the moisturizer with SPF. I use some Paula’s Choice product (online company). Expensive but last a long time. I presently use one of the retinol products and a BHA serum.



Those are two I recently read are good sunscreen moisturizers.  Do you think the Paula's Choice is less irritating to your eyes?  Eye irritation is my problem with most sunscreens.  One woman said she uses the more expensive PC around her eyes and another, less expensive one for the rest of her face.


----------



## MountainRa

For sunscreen on my face I’m currently using Paula’s Choice Calm Mineral moisturizer SPF 30. I have no problem with it anywhere on my face. I have glaucoma and use 4 different eye drops. Sure don’t need anything irritating my eyes.
Thats what I use for normal everyday,  however if I am going to be in strong sunlight and really sweating I switch to a water resistant sunscreen like Neutrogena dry-touch.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I use good old fashioned unscented Vaseline.  I know its ultra greasy but I slather it on before I go to bed and it really helps my dry skin. It also makes sliding out of bed easier when I have to get up to use the bathroom during the night. lol


----------



## hollydolly

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I use good old fashioned unscented Vaseline.  I know its ultra greasy but I slather it on before I go to bed and it really helps my dry skin. It also makes sliding out of bed easier when I have to get up to use the bathroom during the night. lol


the trouble with Vaseline is that it can block your pores...  it's a barrier cream and as such protects the skin from the effects of pollutants, but if you have oily skin, it can cause breakouts...


----------



## Trish

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I use good old fashioned unscented Vaseline.  I know its ultra greasy but I slather it on before I go to bed and it really helps my dry skin. It also makes sliding out of bed easier when I have to get up to use the bathroom during the night. lol


Vaseline is good for nails too


----------



## Devi

Isn't Vaseline made of petroleum jelly? Not sure that's the best thing for skin, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## Ruthanne

Trish said:


> Vaseline is good for nails too


How do you apply it to the nais?


----------



## Devi

I'm fond of Weleda unscented body lotion. It works, and it seems pretty neutral. I love that the container is flat on top — instead of the lotion pooling in the bottom, I can store/set it upside down so the lotion is always near the opening when I squeeze the container.


----------



## Trish

Ruthanne said:


> How do you apply it to the nais?


@Ruthanne I rub a little over my toe nails, so it acts as a barrier cream, before I shower/bathe.  My nails had become dry and I read that water (daily showers/bathing) was the likely cause.  I also massage some more in afterwards and it seems to work as my nails are fine now.  I find it also works well on hands, elbows and knees - all the areas which can get dry - you only need to use a little and it works a treat


----------



## Ruthanne

Trish said:


> @Ruthanne I rub a little over my toe nails, so it acts as a barrier cream, before I shower/bathe.  My nails had become dry and I read that water (daily showers/bathing) was the likely cause.  I also massage some more in afterwards and it seems to work as my nails are fine now.  I find it also works well on hands, elbows and knees - all the areas which can get dry - you only need to use a little and it works a treat


Thanks.  I'm going to try it.  My toe nails get dry, too.


----------



## hollydolly

SeaBreeze said:


> That's the one I started to buy recently, it really is good.  I like the one in the jar better, the tube seems to be a bit thinner and it's hard to get the last of it out of the tube.  I bought it for my husband, his hands and knuckles were very dry and he won't use anything, he hates the greasy feeling.  He's okay with this, but I still have to push him to use it when his hands feel too rough.  I use it once daily, usually in the evening before bed, I think I'll be using this for many years now.


yes I agree with this it's been a little bugbear of mine for the many years I've been using it.. cream tube or Jar.. 

The tube is horrible for keeping hold of the last 3rd of the lotion, and even cutting it open dries it out almost immediately .. but the drawback that I personally find with the jar is that it seems to be rather more oily , and doesn't seem to soak into my hands as well as the lotion.. rock and a hard place .. but I still prefer it to any other hand-cream on the market, and as my hands get easily dry and cracked I use hand-cream every single day


----------



## Pappy

I have very dry skin and I use Nivea mens skin care. My arms are the worst. 
I also use Remedy Intensive Skin Therapy when it gets really dry.


----------



## RadishRose

Trish said:


> @Ruthanne I rub a little over my toe nails, so it acts as a barrier cream, before I shower/bathe.  My nails had become dry and I read that water (daily showers/bathing) was the likely cause.  I also massage some more in afterwards and it seems to work as my nails are fine now.  I find it also works well on hands, elbows and knees - all the areas which can get dry - you only need to use a little and it works a treat


I wouldn't have Vaseline on my feet in the shower.


----------



## RadishRose

I recently switched from Lubriderm lotion to Cetaphil.

For face moisturizer I use Roc.


----------



## Trish

RadishRose said:


> I wouldn't have Vaseline on my feet in the shower.


No, not on your feet in the shower (or bath) just on your toe nails.


----------



## Bella

I use DHC's Deep Cleansing Oil and Velvet Face Coat under my makeup.

For my face I use a serum that I make from organic oils, jojoba, argan, lavender, and rose hips. When I don't make my own I use this one all over my face. Shea Terra Argan and Green Coffee Eye Serum. Contains only: certified organic argan oil, certified organic shea nilotica, certified organic rose hips oil, green coffee bean oil.  >>  https://www.sheaterraorganics.com/Argan-Green-Coffee-Around-Eye-Serum-1-oz_p_709.html







I make my own body cream using shea butter, cocoa butter, mango butter, jojoba oil, and other natural ingredients. The only commercial body lotion I buy is from Healthy Traditions. It's not the prettiest packaging but I don't care about that. Their ingredients are unsurpassed. It's what's inside that counts. You can get it in different scents.The unscented contains no essential oils for people with allergies or sensitivities to scents. Ingredients: purified water, organic virgin coconut oil, organic jojoba, emulsifying wax (plant based, no soy), grapefruit seed extract, and virgin palm oil.  >>  https://healthytraditions.com/collections/moisturizing-lotions






Bella


----------



## Bella

Devi said:


> Isn't Vaseline made of petroleum jelly? Not sure that's the best thing for skin, but maybe that's just me.



This is a good alternative to petroleum jelly.







Check out the ingredients here  >>  https://incidecoder.com/products/alba-botanica-un-petroleum-multi-purpose-jelly

Bella


----------



## Kaila

Bella said:


> This is a good alternative to petroleum jelly.


I like this Alba un-petroleum stuff!


----------



## Colleen

I've used old-fashioned Ivory Soap on my face and body for more years then I like to admit but I have sensitive skin and it's the only soap my skin likes. Back in the day when Caress and other perfume-y soaps were all the rage, I tried them. Loved the smell but didn't like how dried out my skin got. About once a month, I use Cetaphil to "reset" the Ph in my skin but I don't like anything other than Ivory Soap.


----------



## carouselsilver

This woman has a line of awesome skin care products which incorporates the principles of Ayurveda. Check it out! https://www.aromabliss.com/


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Mine is very simple. I usually don't wash my face with water but use Kirkland facial towelettes instead. We have hard water here and I see what that does to the fixtures. I use Nubian Heritage lotions and body wash. I keep the Coconut Papaya lotion in the bathroom for after I wash my hands. I added a pump to it because it's a little less rich than the Mango Butter lotion, thus easier to pump out. The Mango Butter lotion is so thick that when I hold the bottle upside down it does not pour out (the bottle must be squeezed). I use that on my face and body
and it smells *so* good.


----------



## carouselsilver

OneEyedDiva said:


> Mine is very simple. I usually don't wash my face with water but use Kirkland facial towelettes instead. We have hard water here and I see what that does to the fixtures. I use Nubian Heritage lotions and body wash. I keep the Coconut Papaya lotion in the bathroom for after I wash my hands. I added a pump to it because it's a little less rich than the Mango Butter lotion, thus easier to pump out. The Mango Butter lotion is so thick that when I hold the bottle upside down it does not pour out (the bottle must be squeezed). I use that on my face and body
> and it smells *so* good.
> View attachment 225927
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 225921 View attachment 225923View attachment 225922


I like the Nubian heritage products, too. What I did with the really thick stuff was to transfer it to a jar. So much easier to get at!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

carouselsilver said:


> I like the Nubian heritage products, too. What I did with the really thick stuff was to transfer it to a jar. So much easier to get at!


I do the same thing. That comes in especially handy when I'm getting ready to go somewhere and am in a hurry.


----------



## Patricia

I'm so hooked on Dead Sea bath salts.


----------



## Pinky

I use Japanese and Korean skin care products, as they are more natural, and lighter. They really do make a difference to my skin. Asians tend to have oily skin type. My daughter started me on them a few years ago.


----------



## Devi

Pinky said:


> I use Japanese and Korean skin care products, as they are more natural, and lighter. They really do make a difference to my skin. Asians tend to have oily skin type. My daughter started me on them a few years ago.


Got any recommendations, @Pinky?


----------



## Pinky

Devi said:


> Got any recommendations, @Pinky?


I use whatever my daughter gives me, that she buys from different places online. She doesn't buy Shiseido, which is well known in North America.

One brand is Tatcha, which they sell in the U.S.

Do you have oily skin?

I'll ask my daughter for suggestions as to brands, and post them here


----------



## Pinky

Asian skin-care products, most specifically for oily skin. These are online shops .. two are based in Canada. I'm sure they have American sites as well.

www.chuusi.ca

www.elikoglow.ca

www.mikaela-beauty.com

www.sokoglam.com

FYI: 

https://kokorojapanstore.com/collections/top-100-best-sellers

Daughter says:
"I recommend Hada Labo products! Very light, moisturizing and non comedogenic, fragrance free."


----------



## Devi

Thanks, @Pinky! Very kind of you.

I actually have dry skin, but I may look into your suggestions.


----------

